# 4 weeks in Nor Cal - where to ride?



## philg123 (May 16, 2009)

Hi all
I caught the hill-climbing bug last summer in France and I want to check out some rides stateside (I am from London, UK). 

I plan to fly into San Francisco mid August and out again mid September. As stated, my preference is for road hills. 

Would I be able to occupy myself for 4 weeks around Lake Tahoe area or should I include a different area in my itinery? 

(would also like to spend a few days hiking in Yosemite)


----------



## powpow (Apr 21, 2003)

If you have four weeks, you should try to come to the Bay Area (only about 3-4 hours from Tahoe).

Mt. Tam, Mt. Diablo and Mt. Hamilton are all great climbs (Mt. Tam has epic views of the ocean and SF). You could also climb Sierra Road like the pros did in the Tour of CA.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

For 4 weeks in California, I'd plan to stay in a few different locations. Perhaps one week is enough for riding in any particular area. You will definitely exhaust all the options in Lake Tahoe in a week! There are only so many times you can ride around the lake, and only so many passes that you can hit from the Tahoe basin. Yesterday for example I did 100 miles out of South Lake Tahoe, including the 72 mile loop around the lake, up to Mt Rose Road summit and back, and up to Daggett Pass and back. There is a nice loop that one can do from South Lake Tahoe out to Hope Valley and back.

A really good location for getting to more hills and routes is Markleeville in Hope Valley. This is close to the starting point of the Death Ride, and you can hit all the Death Ride hills and more from here. On the other hand, accommodation options and nightlife are very limited. It will also be hot in the High Sierra and middle August, and probably only cooling slightly by early September. There are many scenic but brutal climbs off Highway 395 but that will also be hot and dry. There's also the possibility of afternoon thunderstorms in any part of the Sierra in the summer.

I agree with the recommendation to visit the Bay Area. Although we only have foothills in comparison to the Sierra Nevada, there are many hills heading up to 1300-2500 feet plus some bigger mountains like Mt Hamilton, Mt Diablo and Mt Tamalpais (4000+ feet). There are also coastal routes which will tend to be cooler, and endless ways to connect up the hill climbs. I live in Santa Clara and I'm also a Brit. You could PM me nearer the time to see if we could hook up for a ride.

Other areas to consider are Napa and Solvang. Yosemite is great for hiking, though you will need to book accommadation early (now actually) if you want to stay in the National Park itself.

There's also excellent mountain biking if that interests you.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Get a copy of this book: http://usacyclingclimbing.com/

It has a lot of California climbs listed. If you want to do a guided/supported tour, this outfit: http://www.udctours.com/ has a nice one out of Markleeville that goes over the Death Ride climbs and some additional climbs. (the death ride is too early for you but see www.deathride.com for the route)

You can also ride or race the Everest Challenge. The climbs there are truly epic and the scenery is awesome. Most entrants race it but there is a "tourist" class if you just want to ride and not worry about placing. It's sept 12/13. www.everestchallenge.com.

I live in the bay area and while it's nice for training it's not that fantastic... if I was here on a cycling vacation I'd spend most of my time in the sierras. Mt Diablo has the greatest view shed of any mountain in north amercia but only when it's very clear, which usually happens only in the winter.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

ericm979 mentioned the Everest Challenge ( 4 ascents in the Sierra Nevada + 2 ascents in the White Mts. [which has 4K year old bristlecone pines] = 29K feet in 2 days). If you love to climb it would be an excellent way to end your stay in California.


----------



## philg123 (May 16, 2009)

Thanx for the advice - just what I was looking for. Will prob plan trip to take in Everest Challenge (non-competetive), and will mail you (Ubloke) nearer time of departure. 

I had dismissed coastal regions as I thought they may be windy, but will definitely give Bay Area a try if it's recommended.

Cheers all


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I live below Tahoe and ride just about anything I can get my bike on. If you have questions please feel free to PM me also.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

If you want to check out some of the rural Northern California, drop me a line and I can point you in the right direction for good rides north of Sac (I consider Bay Area and Sac "central Cal", since there is 250 miles of Calif until you get to Oregon once you leave Sac). For the time you are going to be in Calif, consider this VERY scenic ride in mid-August in southern Oregon: www.craterlakecentury.com

There's lots of great climbing around Mt. Shasta as well as in the Scott Valley/Trinity's. Don't forget the infamous "Wall" over on the coast south of Ferndale....just decide where you're willing to drive and enjoy your rides.


----------



## tjp (Aug 16, 2004)

*Northern Norcal*

I think it'd be a mistake to miss far Norcal, roughly bounded by Oregon, Highway 36, Highway 101 and I5. Some of the best riding I've ever done is in there. Very remote, beautiful and BIG elevation gain. Usually around 10-12K per hundred miles. Forks of Salmon Loop is a classic, but there are amazing rides around Willow Creek, Hayfork, Hyampom...basically anywhere the old USFS roads exist. If you're a hiker or backpacker, the Trinity Alps are there as well, and there is good rafting on the Trinity. Lots to do. Actually, I've found the motorcycle site Pashnit has good reviews of a lot of these roads - they tend to like the same kind of stuff we do.


----------



## philg123 (May 16, 2009)

Thanks tjp am glad you suggested this as I find myself being drawn toward Oregon. Indeed the roads look empty round Salmon Loop

Will mail you with Qs Ridgetop when I know my itinery

Am getting quite excited about it mainly due to the many options that you guys have pointed out (and the superlatives used to describe them).  

Thanks to everyone...keep em coming


----------



## tjp (Aug 16, 2004)

Salmon river loop profile and info. Looks evil, don't it!:

Don't forget the world class swimming holes along the river.

http://www.siskiyouvelo.org/ride_detail.php?id=4


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 19, 2008)

Does anyone have a suggested route around Tahoe?
Is it pretty obvious?
A Garmin download would be awesome.
Should I go clockwise or CCW?
I will start on the southern end in late June early July. Traffic will be :mad2:, but I have a company shutdown that week.

I think I'll just try to get out as early in the morning as I can handle.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

mellowyellowCJ7 said:


> Does anyone have a suggested route around Tahoe?
> Is it pretty obvious?


Yes, it is obvious, follow the road that goes around the lake! There are multi-use trails in South Lake Tahoe and either side of Tahoe City but I would not use them.



> A Garmin download would be awesome.


I have one from just last week and will post it for you later. I added on the climb to Mt Rose and the climb to Daggett Pass to add some elevation change (otherwise it is relatively flat). This also increases the distance from 72 miles to almost a century. Another option is to add in an out-and-back from Tahoe City to Truckee which also gets you to a century without all that much extra climbing.



> Should I go clockwise or CCW?


I would definitely go clockwise. This keeps the lake on your right for easy viewing, rather than on the other side of the road. It also means that you can bomb down 50 at speed rather than crawling up the hill to Spooner Lake.



> I will start on the southern end in late June early July. Traffic will be :mad2:, but I have a company shutdown that week.


Do you work for Sun per chance? They always sent us home for the July 4 week.



> I think I'll just try to get out as early in the morning as I can handle.


This is also a good idea to avoid the heat build-up, particularly on the Nevada side climbing up to Spooner Lake.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I uploaded my gpx file to bikely for you. Check out the Mt Rose profile in the elevation chart.


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 19, 2008)

I work for Extreme Networks, not Sun, but it is pretty common this year to send people home on holiday weeks to make the books look better on Wall St. Who am I kidding, I've gone to Tahoe for the 4th nearly every year since the late 80's. This is just the first year I have had a nice rode bike and been in pretty good shape.  I'd love to ride around sun rise. I think that would be a nice momement around the lake and it is sooooo calm in the mornings. I can't wait!
thanks for the link and the info!


----------

